# envoi courrier vers hotmail.com (IP Orange Black listée)



## gg90fr (28 Septembre 2010)

bonjour
depuis qq jours, des messages envoyés par Mail, vers des destinataires différents, dont l'adresse se termine par hotmail.com, me reviennent en erreur (voir exemple plus bas), les adresses ont bonnes, vérifées et de plus je reçois des msgs de ces personnes. 
Ce phénomène est apparu brusquement (ce ne sont pas des adresses rentrées récemment)
qq connait il ce problème et surtout sa solution ?
merci de votre aide
gérard 
NB/ évidemment, orange contacté ne répond pas ... et au tel on me demande de renvoyer les messages ... !!!
**********
exemple =====>
Nous sommes desoles de vous informer que votre message n a pas
pu etre remis a un ou plusieurs de ses destinataires.
Ceci est un message automatique genere par le serveur mwinf5d23.orange.fr.
Merci de ne pas y repondre.

This is the mail system at host mwinf5d23.orange.fr.
I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients.

                 The mail system

<xxxc.YYYYY@hotmail.com>: host hotmail.com[65.54.188.94] said: 550
SC-001 Unfortunately, messages from 80.12.242.134 weren't sent. Please contact your Internet service provider since part of their network is on our block list. You can also refer your provider to http://mail.live.com/mail/troubleshooting.aspx#errors.


----------



## boudou89 (28 Septembre 2010)

Salut

J'ai exactement le même problème .
En les renvoyant plusieurs fois mes destinataires reçoivent finalement les mails.
Je n'ai pas trouver l'origine ni d'autres solutions pour l'instant


----------



## edd72 (28 Septembre 2010)

Vous êtes chez Orange tous les deux?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2010)

Tiens c'est curieux j'ai le même souci avec mes correspondants hotmail depuis une semaine. Oui je suis chez Orange :mouais:


----------



## Aliboron (28 Septembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas la première fois que des adresses IP utilisées par Orange se font mettre en "black list". Et en général, chez Orange, ils ne semblent pas très réactifs. Mais en principe, c'est tout de même chez eux qu'il faut que quelque chose soit fait (comme l'indique le message d'alerte).

À moins qu'il s'agisse d'un problème chez Hotmail (enfin, Live.com, plutôt) mais c'est moins probable...


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :
Pour le reste, il est ici question d'internet. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## raspoutina (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, j ai le meme probleme que vous depuis une ou deux semaine, j ai configurai ma messagerie mobile en imap et les comptes hotmail sont refusé !! avec mon outlook, mais pas quand je suis sur le site orange....

C'est vraiement le galere !!!


----------



## jesopog (4 Octobre 2010)

Même problème pour moi : mes envois de mails par orange.fr sont "non délivrés" sur hotmail.fr

J'ai essayé de trouver des explications dans un forum d'Orange, afin d'y remédier, mais j'en ressort plutôt "embrouillé".
Et guère plus avancé&#8230;

La matière n'étant pas, pour moi, des plus évidentes, je me tourne vers les connaisseurs pour m'éclairer et, dans la mesure du possible, m'aider à sortir de cette impasse.

J'utilise Mail 3.6.

D'avance, merci !


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2010)

Le problème (récurrent) vient en général du fait que le smtp.orange.fr est black listé, comme cela a été dit plus haut. Le problème est fréquent aussi si le destinataire du mail est nord américain.

Rediriger la totalité du mail reçu en retour (voir message #1) sur abuse@orange.fr, qui, en principe, ouvre dans ce cas plus ou moins rapidement un accès au serveur (mieux ?) sécurisé smtp-msa.orange.fr qui (normalement) ne devrait pas être black listé.

Une autre solution est, par exemple (il peut y avoir d'autres fournisseurs d'accès messagerie), d'ouvrir un compte gmail, d'activer le smtp.gmail.com (voir la procédure sur le site de gmail), et de l'utiliser comme serveur d'envoi (peu importe si on a un autre FAI, Orange ou autre).


----------



## jesopog (4 Octobre 2010)

@ boninmi 

Merci !


----------



## jacquesaime (4 Octobre 2010)

boudou89 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème .
> En les renvoyant plusieurs fois mes destinataires reçoivent finalement les mails.
> Je n'ai pas trouver l'origine ni d'autres solutions pour l'instant



J'ai aussi ce problème de messages refusés, mais ce qui est scandaleux c'est que Orange n'y apporte aucun remède. De plus leurs "hotlignes" sont incompréhensibles ou donnent des réponses bateau qui ne resolvent rien !


----------



## c100drine (5 Octobre 2010)

Il faut reconfigurer la messagerie

Ouvrir Mail
Préférences
Dans serveur d'envoi (smtp) -> modifier la liste des serveurs
+

données du compte
Nom du serveur : smtp-msa.orange.fr

Avancé
Utiliser le port personnalisé -> 587

Authentification -> Mot de passe

OK

Voilà



http://assistance.orange.fr/configu...erie-pour-contourner-un-blacklistage-1330.php


----------



## boninmi (5 Octobre 2010)

c100drine a dit:


> Il faut reconfigurer la messagerie
> 
> Ouvrir Mail
> Préférences
> ...


Ça devrait marcher ... 
Sauf que ... ça ne marche pas 
Chez moi, ça a marché pendant un certain temps, et depuis un changement d'abonnement, je crois, le smtp-msa refuse de se connecter. Orange a encore des progrès à faire.


----------



## c100drine (6 Octobre 2010)

Tu n'as pas oublié l'étape authentification ?
Car sans elle, effectivement cela ne fonctionne pas 

Bon courage


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2010)

c100drine a dit:


> Tu n'as pas oublié l'étape authentification ?
> Car sans elle, effectivement cela ne fonctionne pas


Je n'ai pas oublié. D'autant plus que ça a eu marché, et que ça a cessé de marcher sans que je ne change rien, sauf peut-être que je suis passé de l'abonnement à 39,90 à l'abonnement à 35,90 censé fournir le même service, sauf qu'il comportait peut-être des clauses écrites en petit dans les CGV que je n'ai évidemment pas lues en détail   . Par exemple, on perd le bénéfice du programme Davantage Internet (points de bonification pour des bons d'achat). 
Mais ça n'a peut-être rien à voir. Il y a d'autres petit trucs qui ne marchent pas, du genre l'affichage du nom figurant dans les contacts dans l'onglet messagerie vocale du WebMail. Ça c'est dans le WebMail, donc ça n'a à priori rien à voir avec l'abonnement. Idem: ça a eu marché, ça ne marche plus. Pour le smtp j'ai laissé tomber. Je passe par le smtp de gmail pour l'envoi aux Québec et aux USA.


----------

